# What is Genuine Willingness?



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 3, 2011)

In regards to Christians, is there such a thing as _genuine_ willingness of serving God? If yes, then what makes the Christian's _genuine_ willingness to serve God a "filthy rag" _in and of itself_, that is, _apart from Christ's righteousness_?

In light of what's been said, how should we understand such verses as Philippians 2:13 and Hebrews 13:21 that seem to give the idea that God makes the Christian will (genuinely???) and to do (genuinely???) of God's good pleasure (here obviously indicating the revealed will of God, not the secret one).

I don't see how one can _genuinely_ will to do God's commands, yet at the same time be inclined by his/her sinful nature to not will so "of _all_ [his/her] heart, soul, mind and strenght."

To prevent any misunderstanding, I take genuine to mean something that is "of ALL heart, soul, mind and strenght." But really, what else could genuine possibly mean than that?

What is the Reformed understanding of "genuine"?


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 3, 2011)

Any help here?


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 4, 2011)

I would highly appreciate any response to my questions.


----------



## Prufrock (Feb 4, 2011)

Samuel, in the Covenant of Grace God commands perfection and accepts sincerity. To those outside of God's gracious covenant, sin is looked upon by God as rebellion; to those within God's gracious covenant, it is looked upon as an infirmity with the eyes of fatherly affection. Your good works, though _in themselves_ still tainted with sin, are offered to God sincerely and in faith; and so, even though they are in themselves still mingled with sin, being offered by faith, Christ's righteousness covers them and makes them acceptable to God as a sweet sacrifice. A student may genuinely try their best academically, but through weakness and infirmity of the mind not achieve perfection; so even your most genuine and sincere desire to obey will be impeded by indwelling sin, yet through Christ it is looked upon favorably and accepted. Genuine obedience, in the Christian life, is not perfect obedience; it is sincere obedience offered to God by faith.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 4, 2011)

Prufrock said:


> Samuel, in the Covenant of Grace God commands perfection and accepts sincerity. To those outside of God's gracious covenant, sin is looked upon by God as rebellion; to those within God's gracious covenant, it is looked upon as an infirmity with the eyes of fatherly affection. Your good works, though _in themselves_ still tainted with sin, are offered to God sincerely and in faith; and so, even though they are in themselves still mingled with sin, being offered by faith, Christ's righteousness covers them and makes them acceptable to God as a sweet sacrifice. A student may genuinely try their best academically, but through weakness and infirmity of the mind not achieve perfection; so even your most genuine and sincere desire to obey will be impeded by indwelling sin, yet through Christ it is looked upon favorably and accepted. Genuine obedience, in the Christian life, is not perfect obedience; it is sincere obedience offered to God by faith.


 
Thank you for your "genuine"/"sincere" concern, but really... What's your definition of "genuine"/"sincere?"


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey, could "genuinely"/"sincerely" mean "with clear conscience?" That would make sense, since we can have a clear conscience, yet our conscience can be defiled/corrupted with sin! In other words, we are so blind to some of our sins that... well, we can't see them! It is for this reason that we ought to pray,

"Who can understand his errors? cleanse thou me from _secret faults_." (Psalms 19:12)

We can pray sincerely before God, yet at the same time be arrogant and not notice it. Thus, it is our secret sins which defile our sincere obedience to God.


----------



## MarieP (Feb 4, 2011)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Thank you for your "genuine"/"sincere" concern, but really... What's your definition of "genuine"/"sincere?"



Not under compulsion, gladly, honestly, from the heart, willingly

Think Psalm 119. Written by the same man who wrote Psalm 51.

And...

Romans 7
15 For what I am doing, I do not understand. For what I will to do, that I do not practice; but what I hate, that I do. 16 If, then, I do what I will not to do, I agree with the law that it is good. 17 But now, it is no longer I who do it, but sin that dwells in me. 18 For I know that in me (that is, in my flesh) nothing good dwells; for to will is present with me, but how to perform what is good I do not find. 19 For the good that I will to do, I do not do; but the evil I will not to do, that I practice. 20 Now if I do what I will not to do, it is no longer I who do it, but sin that dwells in me.
21 I find then a law, that evil is present with me, the one who wills to do good. 22 For I delight in the law of God according to the inward man. 23 But I see another law in my members, warring against the law of my mind, and bringing me into captivity to the law of sin which is in my members. 24 O wretched man that I am! Who will deliver me from this body of death? 25 I thank God—through Jesus Christ our Lord!
So then, with the mind I myself serve the law of God, but with the flesh the law of sin.


----------



## cih1355 (Feb 4, 2011)

> Thank you for your "genuine"/"sincere" concern, but really... What's your definition of "genuine"/"sincere?"



Having a real desire. 

God wants us to have the desire to obey Him. Obeying God without having the desire to obey Him is not what God wants.


----------



## jayce475 (Feb 4, 2011)

cih1355 said:


> > Thank you for your "genuine"/"sincere" concern, but really... What's your definition of "genuine"/"sincere?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think you're looking at the lordship salvation/repentance question in essence. Have a look at the related threads on the board and see if they help.


----------

